

Ask HN: Accelerator book – Please help us choose a cover - lukedeering
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/QY8LRYX

======
lukedeering
A little background: The book was funded through a Kickstarter campaign where
it raised a little over $12,000. The book focuses on 200+ startup accelerators
from 48 different countries, and features advice and incite from 140+ of their
graduates. Please share your feedback on the covers and any cover ideas below.
Cheers! Luke

------
astridparamita
I don't fall in love with any of them, sorry! I know I'm hard to please (being
a designer/writer and have designed book cover myself)... I like the graph
from the white one best - because it's going upwards -> speeding up, louder,
bolder, etc. But I like the overall feel from the black cover, 3rd one.

~~~
lukedeering
Great feedback thanks!

------
samgherman
They all look like great covers. I like the white one with the vertical lines
on the right the best. Excited for your release guys!

------
Polifontem
My favorite design is the one that looks like mountains, followed by the bars
on the white page. Great stuff!

------
jessinblue
Exciting times!! Sorry being dumb Luke. Does 1 = 1st choice? Or 1 point?

~~~
lukedeering
Haha it's kind of tricky isn't it. Basically you list each design 1-4
according to which you like the best. Thanks!

------
mrbailey
Love the designs, think the white ones my favorite!

------
keankeeks
definitely like the bar graph options. Great book and should be on every
entrepreneurs coffee table. Excited for the revised edition!

